# everyone who had a bad day MUST read this!



## ohiogoatgirl (Jan 31, 2010)

ADULT TRUTHS




1. I think part of a best friend's job should be to immediately clear your computer history if you die.


2. Nothing sucks more than that moment during an argument when you realize you're wrong.



3. I totally take back all those times I didn't want to nap when I was
younger.



4. There is great need for a sarcasm font.



5. How the hell are you supposed to fold a fitted sheet?



6. Was learning cursive really nece ss ary?



7. Map Quest really needs to start their directions on #5 I'm pretty 
sure I know how to get out of my own neighborhood.



8. Obituaries would be a lot more interesting if they told you how the 
person died.



9. I can't remember the last time I wasn't at least kind of tired.



10. Bad decisions make good stories.



11. You never know when it will strike, but there comes a moment at work when you know that you just aren't going to do anything productive for the rest of the day.



12. Can we all just agree to ignore whatever comes after Blue Ray? I 
don't want to have to restart my collection... again.



13. I'm always slightly terrified when I exit out of Word and it asks me 
if I want to save any changes to my ten-page technical report that I 
swear I did not make any changes to.



14. I keep some people's phone numbers in my phone just so I know not to answer when they call.



15. I think the freezer deserves a light as well.



16. I disagree with Kay Jewelers. I would bet on any given Friday or 
Saturday night more ki ss es begin with Miller Lite than Kay.



17. I wish Google Maps had an "Avoid Ghetto" routing option.



18. I have a hard time deciphering the fine line between boredom and 
hunger.



19. How many times is it appropriate to say "What?" before you just nod and smile because you still didn't hear or understand a word they said?



20. I love the sense of camaraderie when an entire line of cars team up to prevent a jerk from cutting in at the front. Stay strong, brothers
and sisters!



21. Shirts get dirty. Underwear gets dirty. Pants? Pants never get
dirty, and you can wear them forever.



22. Sometimes I'll look down at my watch 3 consecutive times and still
not know what time it is.



23. Even under ideal conditions people have trouble locating their car
keys in a pocket, finding their cell phone, and Pinning the Tail on the
Donkey - but I'd bet everyone can find and push the snooze button from 3 feet away, in about 1.7 seconds, eyes closed, first time, every time.



24. The first testicular guard, the "Cup," was used in Hockey in 1874 
and the first helmet was used in 1974. That means it only took 100 years for men to realize that their brain is also important.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Very good -- loved the laugh


----------



## jduwall (Aug 7, 2009)

Awesome thanks for the giggle at the end of the day~~!!


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

BAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

Hahaha I didn't have a bad day, but it was funny!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:ROFL:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

:slapfloor: Thank You! I loved the laugh :laugh:


----------



## Mully (Jun 23, 2009)

Thanks ...I needed that !!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

That pretty much sums up my everyday life. I love it.


----------



## newmama30+ (Oct 4, 2010)

LOL a good laugh after a very bad day! THANKS I really liked the last one, LOL!!! I love it


----------



## Tyler (Apr 26, 2009)

:ROFL: Thanks for sharing!


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

:slapfloor: :ROFL: :slapfloor: :ROFL:


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

LOL!!!!! Woah, thanks for the pick me up!


----------

